#ubuntu-gnome 2013-01-14
<darkxst> jbicha, whats the go with libaudit1? its stuck in proposed?
<darkxst> gdm 3.7 wants it
<jbicha> darkxst: when there's a new soname, the rdepends have to be rebuilt so that we don't have nbs packages
<jbicha> reverse-depends src:audit
<jbicha> also, although it's difficult to read: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt
<darkxst> reverse-depends is quite broken here -> ImportError: No module named devscripts.logger
<jbicha> after those 3 packages are rebuilt, it will migrate automatically
<jbicha> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1529738/
<darkxst> ok
<darkxst> jbicha, not sure if you have seen this, mozjs188 goodness, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=690982
<ubot5> Gnome bug 690982 in general "gjs: port to spidermonkey js188/esr17" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<darkxst> although the gnome guys seem to want an official tarball from mozilla before they switch over.
<jbicha> darkxst: how risky would it be to use the newer gjs with GNOME 3.6?
<darkxst> jbicha, I think it should work fine right now, but I don't know if there are any API changes planned down the track
<darkxst> probably best to ask Jasper or gcampax, I guess
<darkxst> but either way, worst case might be cherry-picking a few patches against g-s to get/keep  it working
<jbicha> we'd have to make sure that all of these keep working & building: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1529818/
<jbicha> and you'd need to coordinate with chrisccoulson at least
<darkxst> jbicha, why? library would change to mozjs188
<darkxst> or mozjs187 which was a much smaller diff, but didnt really fix much
<jbicha> darkxst: I assume we wouldn't be keeping the old library around?
<darkxst> probably would have too, I don't really follow any of those other projects, but I am pretty sure no other project has even looked at js188
<darkxst> ricotz and I basically created our own tarball for that
<darkxst> they may have looked at js187, since there is an (unreleased) tarball from mozilla for that
<jbicha> it's a bit cleaner if we don't have to add a new source package but we don't want to start the transition if we don't think we can complete it
<jbicha> anyway, Chris is listed as the mozjs Debian maintainer so see what he thinks
<jbicha> I don't know much about javascript except that I help package gjs
<darkxst> api changes from 187 -> 188 are all trivial, however it was a pain tracking some of them down, since they don't always trigger compiler warnings
<darkxst> and nothing is documented ;(
<darkxst> gjs has lot of custom bindings, it could well be the other packages are much easier though
<darkxst> jbicha, cinammon uses gjs?
<jbicha> I think cinnamon is a customized version of gnome-shell 3.2 with pieces ripped out, new stuff added, and a few things backported
<darkxst> yeh I know that much, so its probably ok, I didnt have to touch a single line of gnome-shell code
<darkxst> its mainly the custom bindings in gjs, that required porting
<jbicha> darkxst: oh now that I updated I'm getting the devscripts.logger problem too :(
<jbicha> installing https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/devscripts/2.12.6 works
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-01-15
<everaldo> good night (or day)
<darkxst> everaldo, day here ;)
<everaldo> darkxst, hey... are you already using raring?
<darkxst> yeh
<darkxst> well some of it
<everaldo> well, it look more stable than quantal here
<everaldo> it looks
<everaldo> darkxst, are you happy with nautilus?
<darkxst> tbh I don't really use it alot so yes!
<everaldo> man, I got crazy...so  patched it
<everaldo> well, just 5 patches
<everaldo> darkxst, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1533063/
<darkxst> oh, I have 3.7.3
<everaldo> darkxst, from where? sources?
<darkxst> gnome3-staging ppa
<everaldo> is the one that will be used for gnome-remix?
<darkxst> well its the test ppa for gnome3 ppa , don't know if that will be included in the iso however
<everaldo> darkxst, do you think that is a good idea try to submit my patches to raring?
<darkxst> sure you can try
<everaldo> also, will try to patch 3.7.3
<darkxst> although I think they want to reduce the delta, not increase it!
<everaldo> yes, I know... but it is a little hard to use the current Nautilus version
<darkxst> atleast search is fixed
<everaldo> yes, I saw
<everaldo> but the missing expand list views (treeview) is something that really make me crazy
<everaldo> it is ok remove it from sidebar but... for list view
<everaldo> lots of more clicks to use nautilus
<darkxst> guess I am old school, I tend to type the path
 * everaldo thinking about GNOME3 Staging
<jbicha> we likely won't get gnome-shell 3.8 in the regular gnome3 PPA this cycle, since it needs gnome-control-center/gnome-settings-daemon 3.8 and that won't be ready
<darkxst> oh i see
<jbicha> darkxst: when are you going to apply for Ubuntu membership?
<darkxst> ah, soon
<darkxst> the guys on the developer advisory team, said I should wait for a bit more
<darkxst> and/or they would contact me again, when they think I am ready or something
<darkxst> but also I have mainly been working upstream again given the current segmentation in ubuntu
<jbicha> are you interested in packaging gnome 3.7.4 for the staging ppa?
<darkxst> potentially could help out later in the week, bit busy today
<jbicha> that's fine, there isn't a rush
<darkxst> ok, I can do some packages
<Mikel> Want to solve the problem of launch menu. Icons are not separated
<ricotz> jbicha, hi, be aware that the tarballed configure.ac of g-s lies about the gjs dep
<jbicha> ricotz: lies?
<ricotz> it really needs gjs 1.35.4
<jbicha> it's running here fine with gjs 1.35.3
<jbicha> gjs 1.35.4 on the other hand isn't because I guess it needs a newer gobject-introspection
<ricotz> jbicha, hmm, should get some js failures
<ricotz> due missing cairo dispose methodes
<ricotz> yeah, gjs probably needs the newer g-i too
<jbicha> I wonder if I can get robert_ancell to package accountsservice 0.6.30 since g-c-c 3.7.4 needs it
<ricotz> jbicha, libpeas would be nice too, since 1.6.2 isnt even in quantal/raring
<ricotz> and 1.7.0 is needed
<ricotz> <ricotz> jbicha, libpeas would be nice too, since 1.6.2 isnt even in quantal/raring
<ricotz> <ricotz> and 1.7.0 is needed
<jbicha_> yeah, we should get 1.6 at least (but it's not in the desktop set so I can't do it)
<ricotz> jbicha, another thing, mutter might need an unreleased clutter too to work correctly
<ricotz> jbicha, since you are the only one uploading to the gnome3 ppas from the ubuntu-desktop team, do you care for having admin rights for the group?
<jbicha> hmm, the new g-i still isn't enough to get the new gjs to work
<jbicha> I'm already an admin since I'm on the desktop team, thanks though :)
<ricotz> jbicha, you are sure gjs isnt working?
<ricotz> it builds and tests (make check) is successful for you?
<jbicha> it builds fine, but gdm only shows the wallpaper unless I downgrade gjs
<jbicha> I've updated mutter, gnome-shell, gsettings-desktop-schemas and gnome-settings-daemon
<ricotz> jbicha, you should have a look at the session log then
<ricotz> (runs fine here)
<ricotz> (although i use mozjs 1.8.7)
<jbicha> darkxst: you could try asking the Fedora maintainer what he thinks about the new mozjs proposal https://apps.fedoraproject.org/packages/js/
<darkxst> ok will try
<darkxst> jbicha, anyway mozilla want to land this before releasing https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=812265
<ubot5> Mozilla bug 812265 in Build Config "js/src needs versioning added to build system to support spidermonkey releases" [Normal,New]
<darkxst> which looks like it will change version number to use firefox version
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-01-16
<jbicha> ricotz: my gjs problem was http://paste.ubuntu.com/1538095/
<ricotz> jbicha, ah, you didnt update gnome-shell concurrently
<ricotz> simply removing the "dbus import" there fixes it
<jbicha> well I built gnome-shell against gjs 1.35.4
<ricotz> no the js code of gnome-shell contains a left over
<ricotz> just use the newer shell version
<jbicha> that was 3.7.4 and there haven't been any commits like that since
<ricotz> the js code isnt affected by a rebuild
<ricotz> http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-shell/commit/?id=e294abc567b50ce4358dcd6be1e2f147b81ebcf8
<ricotz> so 3.7.4 is fine
<ricotz> maybe you didnt update the -common package correctly?
<jbicha> oh, never mind I apparently reverted back to 3.7.3.1 since I had problems
<jbicha> thanks
<ricotz> ok
<jbicha> ok, now my problem is that I can't figure out how to get gnome-control-center to compile: http://paste.debian.net/225388/
<jbicha> I am building against g-s-d 3.7.4 which was built against gnome-desktop 3.7.4
<ricotz> jbicha, i was planning to take a look at those two packages
<ricotz> look like a missing ldflag
<ricotz> btw nice to finally have eglibc 2.17
<ricotz> jbicha, as i said yesterday mutter/g-s might have problems without a newer clutter1.0 due xi2 bugs
<ricotz> jbicha, or maybe not, just go ahead
<ricotz> robert_ancell, hi
<robert_ancell> ricotz, hello
<ricotz> jbicha, robert_ancell, i have a e-d-s 3.7.4 here, any objections to push it to staging?
<ricotz> https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/staging/+sourcepub/2930384/+listing-archive-extra
<robert_ancell> ricotz, sounds good to me
<ricotz> i am not using evolution, but it doesnt make g-s crash or something here ;)
<ricotz> fabien doing evolution packages too, maybe i convince him to look at rdepends too
<robert_ancell> ricotz, I figure it's OK because it's a staging PPA - if it does break stuff then the new e-d-s doesn't get copied to the main PPA
<robert_ancell> and at least then we'll know
<ricotz> for non-evolution users it shouldnt do much
<jbicha> I don't think you should push e-d-s
<ricotz> jbicha, why
<ricotz> (already did)
<jbicha> I don't think we want to maintain all the rdepends that need to be rebuilt
<ricotz> but still stoppable
<ricotz> jbicha, currently it coexists fine
<jbicha> well maybe it's doable since we're already maintaining most of the gnome stack anyway
<jbicha> it was a bit different when we shipped the same gnome as ubuntu
<ricotz> wait with g-s upload until e-d-s is finished please
<jbicha> sure, I'm hoping I can figure g-c-c out first since it's kinda tied with gnome-shell
<ricotz> did you manager to refresh some more patches of g-s-d?
<ricotz> *manage
<ricotz> robert_ancell, are you working on any package?
<robert_ancell> ricotz, just updated libpeas, now working on colord
<robert_ancell> and baobab
<robert_ancell> in raring, not the PPA
<ricotz> ok, pushed eog
<ricotz> alright, i guess libpeas 1.7.0?
<robert_ancell> libpeas 1.6 in raring
<ricotz> or 1.6.2
<ricotz> ok
<ricotz> i hope you can do 1.7.0 for the ppa too
<robert_ancell> sure
<ricotz> thanks :)
<jbicha> ricotz: no, g-s-d isn't really any better; I went ahead and pushed what I have to https://code.launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/gnome-settings-daemon/ubuntu
<jbicha> https://code.launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/gnome-control-center/ubuntu
<ricotz> jbicha, ok
<jbicha> ok, it was some Ubuntu patches that were breaking the g-c-c build
<jbicha> ricotz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1538880/
<ricotz> libedataserverui was removed upstream
<ricotz> just remove this dep and try again
<ricotz> which package is this?
<ricotz> i guess gnome-shell
<ricotz> jbicha, just drop that dep it is obsolete
<jbicha> yeah, it was gnome-shell, I had to replace it with libcamel1.2-dev
<ricotz> jbicha, camel is not a dep of g-s
<ricotz>  libecal-1.2 and libedataserver-1.2
<ricotz> if libcamel1.2-dev is needed the e-d-s package is missing an internal dev dependency
<jbicha> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1538931/
<ricotz> yeah and missing internal dep
<ricotz> +an
<jbicha> ok I'll wait for you to push a new eds then?
<ricotz> yeah, i am on it
<ricotz> jbicha, why did you push a glib2.0 package to the ppa?
<jbicha> ricotz: um, don't we need it?
<ricotz> no it is in raring as you stated
<ricotz> the ppa builds against the proposed pocket
<ricotz> otherwise you would have seen quite some failures
<jbicha> oh I'll delete it then
<ricotz> also wait a bit before you delete packages
<ricotz> i guess you did with the previous glib2.0 package
<jbicha> do you want to delete it instead then?
<ricotz> no delete this one
<ricotz> but someone deleted the older one already
<jbicha> on the other hand...
<jbicha> I don't think we should encourage users to be using -proposed
<ricotz> no please remove it
<ricotz> if someone is able to deal with gnome3-staging then -proposed shouldnt be problem
<ricotz> also gobject-introspection was already deleted
<ricotz> jbicha, i figured you did that?
<ricotz> (i deleted the glib package now)
<jbicha> yes but I wasn't thinking about glib2.0 getting held in -proposed for a while
<ricotz> jbicha, if you want to badly do a binary copy
<ricotz> the builders are busy already ;)
<jbicha> how do I do that?
<ricotz> i copied both now
<jbicha> ok, how did you do it?
<ricotz> pm
<ricotz> if possible do a binary copy to avoid rebuilds and different binaries
<darkxst> ricotz, can you file a bug with  your install headers patch upstream, and cc Jeff Walden
<ricotz> darkxst, i don't have a mozilla bugzilla account, feel free to do so
<darkxst> ricotz, ok
<darkxst> ricotz, also mozilla are planning on landing this before release https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=812265
<ubot5> Mozilla bug 812265 in Build Config "js/src needs versioning added to build system to support spidermonkey releases" [Normal,New]
<darkxst> which changes the versioning to match firefox numbers
<darkxst> so presumably mozjs-17.2 or similar
<ricotz> darkxst, i see, looks nice
<ricotz> with support to co-install multiple headers
<darkxst> yep
<ricotz> hoping this release will happen soon then
<darkxst> hopefully
<darkxst> ricotz can you whip up an install-headers patch with proper headers
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-01-17
<ricotz> darkxst, http://paste.debian.net/plain/225500
<darkxst> ricotz, so I tried to install 3.7 from testing on my Q laptop and hit the same 'focus issue' have been having with jhbuild on R :(
<ricotz> darkxst, vanilla quantal with ricotz/testing ppa?
<darkxst> ricotz, it was a vanilla quantal install, but has ubuntu-gnome-desktop installed
<ricotz> with "focus issue" you mean the exclusive problem in g-s overview?
<darkxst> yeh
<darkxst> well not just overvew, happens with any pop-up or dialog
<darkxst> i.e alt-tab
<ricotz> so switching to a window with alt-tab shows it but doesn't focus it?
<darkxst> mabye focus is really the wrong word, but basically  launching a dialog (say alt-tab) all input gets stuck keyboard/mouse, that times out after about 10-30sec
<darkxst> then you get one more input event from key/mouse and it gets stuck indefinately
<ricotz> ok, focus-issue is the wrong word for it then
<ricotz> i might have seen this with the volume control with raring
<darkxst> also its not your typical push/pop modal issue
<ricotz> the alt-tab window stays there for ever?
<darkxst> that tends to cause wierd things with events going to the wrong windows
<darkxst> ricotz, yeh
<ricotz> could you use your volume conrol keys in a "faster way"
<ricotz> so tune it up and down a bit
<darkxst> I did not try volume keys
<ricotz> this is how i am seeing it occasionally and the volume-control-window of g-s gets stuck
<ricotz> of course this window doesnt use modal so it doesnt grab all keys afterwards
<ricotz> but it sounds like the same issue
<darkxst> similar, except this is affecting basically everything
<ricotz> i guess you told me already, which x-driver do you use?
<darkxst> intel on Q, nvidia blob on R
<ricotz> ok
<ricotz> blob and intel on R here
<ricotz> only seen my issue on with blob
<ricotz> will try to reproduce it (i updated today to 313.18)
<ricotz> also i am using a pre-release of eglibc 2.17
<ricotz> on raring
<ricotz> which solves some deadlocks of 2.16
<darkxst> of course the strange thing is the 3.7 g-s packages from testing work perfectly on my R machine with broken jhbuild
<darkxst> and when I attached to g-s with gdb, it just had g-s sitting in a normal idle state
<darkxst> anyway I am stuck on my laptop this week, so can't really go and break it again, to try debug more
<ricotz> darkxst, alright, this seems to be caused by some dependency or the X stack
<darkxst> hm right
<darkxst> btw, I think I probably have xorg-edgers installed on my R/jhbuild machine
<ricotz> me too ;)
<jbicha_> gdm unlock seems broken http://paste.ubuntu.com/1542043/
<darkxst> jbicha_, I think that is this bug https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=689106
<ubot5> Gnome bug 689106 in lock-screen "ScreenShield: try harder to become modal, and catch failures" [Critical,New]
<jbicha_> darkxst: thanks, I guess I should file a bug report then
<jbicha_> I'm getting the gnome-screensaver unlock and the gnome-shell unlock but then it gets stuck with just the gray gnome-shell unlock screen (I'm using 3.7.4)
<darkxst> jbicha_, how come you are getting the gnome-screensaver unlock?
<darkxst> the 'incorrect pop' results in basically a stuck grab?
<jbicha_> uh I think so
<jbicha_> let me reboot just to clear some things
<jbicha> darkxst: ok, never mind it seems to be working fine now
<jbicha> it could just have been me restarting gnome-shell manually which confuses the too fragile gdm/gnome-shell combination
<darkxst> oh, its possible that is gnome-screensaver is running when you run 'gnome-shell --replace', then you end up with both
<darkxst> I have also occasionally seen g-s fail to get the auth channel to gdm, but pretty sure that results in g-s lock being disabled
<darkxst> speaking of stuck grubs I just got hit by one, but different
<darkxst> possibly caused by a notification, while in (or maybe exiting) overview
<ricotz> jbicha, hi
<ricotz> darkxst, hi, was the hg patch usable?
<darkxst> yeh
<ricotz> jbicha, i have taken a look at g-c-c and it would be quite some work to get a external library again and make g-c-c aware of the ubuntu plugins
<ricotz> jbicha, the easiest would be to consume the real plugins as a patch and integrate them like the upstream ones
<jbicha> ok I got the login screen problem again, I just had to wait for the screen to automatically lock
<jbicha> ricotz: yes, g-c-c is quite a bit more difficult to get the external library working again
<jbicha> I'll let Canonical fix that if it's a priority to them
<ricotz> btw, i pushed empathy, but i guess i will split account-plugin-* again with the next release
<ricotz> jbicha, currently the online-accounts are not usable which is a big deal :\
<ricotz> jbicha, or got they integrated in g-c-c?
<darkxst> jbicha, yeh the failed push happens when the idle timer kicks in
<jbicha> ricotz: ah, well for the staging PPA we may want to disable uoa then since I doubt g-c-c will get fixed until Canonical cares, which probably won't be for a few more months
<jbicha> darkxst: should I open a gnome bug for that?
<darkxst> jbicha, it is the same bug I linked you before
<ricotz> jbicha, uoa is upstreamed
<ricotz> meaning in empathy
<darkxst> although those patches really just workaround the issue and don't fix whatever is causing the grab to fail
<jbicha> ricotz: right but it's still a configure flag
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-01-19
<atrus> nautilus can open my mtp device (android phone), but if I try to browse around in ~/.gvfs, all i see is a a bunch of files and folders named strictly by numbers.i see some suggestion that it should show up under /run/user/<login>/ , but there's nothing there. there *is* a ~/.gvfs/mtp:host=%5Busb%3A001%2C013%5D
<darkxst> ricotz, any luck with the stuck input bug?
<darkxst> i.e. overview/alt-tab
<ricotz> darkxst, havent seen the problem i described ever since
<ricotz> neither your problem
<ricotz> on raring i am pretty sure eglibc is/was the problem
<ricotz> (using the infinity's ppa)
<darkxst> ricotz, ok will try update eglibc tomorrow, once I have access to my other computers again (hopefully)
<ricotz> darkxst, pushed a gjs/g-s bundle build against mozjs188 to staging, although gjs might be broken due the mainloop conversion which fails its tests
<darkxst> ricotz, ok cool
<darkxst> I suppose thats a dependency issue?
<ricotz> darkxst, dependency issue?
<darkxst> broken test, but no just tried building it, its just broken
<ricotz> huh, can you rephrase that?
<ricotz> i am saying the mainloop stuff converted from c to js might include an error
<ricotz> and drop some fix to remove all closures on "quitting"
<ricotz> the memleak test is what fails
<darkxst> oh right, hadnt seen that commit
<ricotz> it runs fine, but is probably leaking some additional stuff now
<darkxst> is this specific to js188 though? or just general fallout from the conversion
<ricotz> darkxst, general
<darkxst> ok
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-01-20
<ricotz> darkxst, fyi, http://git.gnome.org/browse/glib/commit/?id=1ce415b45bde895c31dd32e2f7ab7e7ab79e735e fixes the gjs leak test failure
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-01-13
<roasted> random question - since the newer gnome print utility is seemingly broken in ubuntu gnome, is there a way to make the action of clicking on "Printers" in system setting to call on system-config-printer instead?
<darkxst> roasted, it is not completely broken, it just has trouble finding some network printers
<roasted> darkxst: it finds all network printers that I try to connect to, both here and at work. Problem is, 100% of the time it says failed to install printer.
<roasted> I have yet to see it succeed with any printers, to be honest.
<darkxst> well we need to fix that, not work around it by bailing out to system-config-printer
<roasted> sure. I just wasn't sure if given the team size/time/magnitude of other projects if it warranted that or if using system-config-printer was an easier solution.
<darkxst> there was Bug 1242658, but it doesnt really have any useful info
<ubot5> bug 1242658 in Ubuntu GNOME "Can not add printer in Ubuntu GNOME 13.10" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1242658
<roasted> yeah, in my case all it simply says is failed to add printer
<darkxst> can you get logs from `gnome-settings-daemon --debug -r` and `gnome-control-center -v`
<xdaimon> hey guys, anybody know why when i try to do a fork like this http://www.jejik.com/articles/2007/02/a_simple_unix_linux_daemon_in_python/ in python while running ubuntu-gnome with its default session manager gdm that my process is not parented by the top level init.  When I lock the screen gdm, seems to be, affecting the functionality of my python script and other scripts, like a sh proces with a sleep command.
<xdaimon> very confusing to me, maybe someone with some knowledge of gnome can hep
<xdaimon1> if someone has an answer and i'm not here my email is gazingatstars.o7@gmail.com . i might loose connection my internet is shoty
<xdaimon1> i also have tried many other things that have to do with how i issue my commands or what methods I use to separate myself from a console. dit.com/r/learnpython/comments/1v1rng/keeping_python_alive_through_gnome_3_lock_screen/
<xdaimon1> reddit.com/r/learnpython/comments/1v1rng/keeping_python_alive_through_gnome_3_lock_screen/
<darkxst> xdaimon1, processes shouldnt get killed when the screen looks
<darkxst> ^locks
<Noskcaj> darkxst, What dependencies and binaries should be dropped from displayconfig?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, for now just use mutter control file dropping cogl/clutter
<darkxst> there are a bunch more that can be dropped, but need to clean up configure.ac first
<Noskcaj> ok. only other thing i did was some renames in binary name. I'll push it soon
<darkxst> ok, thanks
<Noskcaj> lp:~noskcaj/+junk/displayconfig is my WIP
<darkxst> xdaimon1, the while loop is horrid! you can replace it with GLib.timeout_add_seconds(60, run)
<darkxst> Noskcaj, there is no gir or libraries!
<darkxst> it can probably just be a single file package
<darkxst> there will be the daemon file to go into /usr/lib/displayconfig/
<darkxst> and 2 service files to go into /usr/share/dbus-1/services/
<Noskcaj> ok. So i just make it "display config" and no .install file?
<darkxst> yeh
<darkxst> you will probably need to set --libexecdir
<darkxst> for the daemon to go in the right place
<Noskcaj> This is too much effort. I never use gnome stuff and really only go here because of boredom. Plus i'm not meant to be on the internet right now. This is one of the things that you should do yourself i think, since you actually understand the package.
<Noskcaj> Plus i need to not be on the computer so i can convince my parents to let me meet a DD and get a keysigning
<xdaimon1> i'll check out the glib functions thanks man.
<darkxst> ricotz, hi, convinced debian guys to rename geoclue-2.0 ;)
<darkxst> roasted, please add more details to Bug 1242658 (and logs if you can get anything useful)
<ubot5> bug 1242658 in Ubuntu GNOME "Can not add printer in Ubuntu GNOME 13.10" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1242658
<roasted> darkxst: ironically I'm on ubuntu gnome now (haven't been for a few days). What command shall I run?
<darkxst> gnome-settings-daemon --debug -r
<darkxst> G_MESSAGE_DEBUG=all gnome-control-center -v
<darkxst> ^in seperate terminals so you can log both
<darkxst> then try adding a printer
<roasted> once I feed my kiddo I'll do that an dlet you know
<roasted> thanks :D
<roasted> darkxst: I'm trying to install a printer but it's been hanging @ "installing" for about 8 minutes now
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-01-14
<darkxst> hmm
<roasted> nevermind it fially failed
<roasted> after like 15 minutes
<roasted> darkxst: updated
<darkxst> nothing much useful there
<darkxst> can you try running 'scp-dbus-service --debug'
<darkxst> and log that while adding printer
<roasted> darkxst: it tanked before it failed/completed. Still sitting @ "installing" but the log timed out - http://paste.ubuntu.com/6747821/
<darkxst> you probably need to launch it, then quickly add the printer
<roasted> how do you mean? launch system settings >> printer first or launch the command?
<darkxst> have the printer panel open
<darkxst> err no
<darkxst> have g-c-c open
<darkxst> launch scp-dbus
<darkxst> and open printer panel + try add printer
<darkxst> you may need to increase the timeout in :
<darkxst> /usr/share/system-config-printer/scp-dbus-service.py
<darkxst> also what printer do you have?'
<roasted> I tried both of my printers - wireless Epson Workforce 435, and a wired HP Laserjet 2100n
<darkxst> roasted, another thing to try, is `dbus-monitor --session`
<darkxst> we need to find out what is causing the timeout, since it is not g-c-c
<darkxst> robert_ancell, https://github.com/darkxst/displayconfig/ is basically done apart from cleaning up configure and deps
<robert_ancell> darkxst, nice
<darkxst> g-s-d/u-c-c will need a patch or two backported
<darkxst> idle monitor api is unchanged, but the xrandr api changed slightly
<roasted> darkxst: I have logs coming. It hasn't tanked but it's been trying to install for 20-some odd minutes now. Trying to hold out for it to fail to see if anything relevant comes out of the tail end of it.
<roasted> annnnd it failed just now, ha
<roasted> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6748141/
<darkxst> roasted, any idea where the hang occured in that log?
<darkxst> also attach that log too the bug
<roasted> darkxst: I don't recall seeing anymore text populating the terminal window the second that it said "installing"
<roasted> and did nothing else beyond that until it ultimately failed
<darkxst> so it hung after that log there finished?
<darkxst> roasted, also grab `dbus-monitor --session` then
<roasted> darkxst: the log populated fully almost instantly, but I also clicked add printer >> laserjet almost instantly as well. That's where it stopped and it sat there forever.
<roasted> darkxst: I'll have to do this tomorrow. I'm back in unity now working on a few last minute things before bed. :(
<darkxst> dbus-monitor logs alls dbus messages, however the last few before it froze could provide a good hint!
<roasted> well shucks, now you got me curious
<roasted> darkxst: if I relog here to ubuntu gnome, I'll be on the web client. Can you re-paste that command when I come back?
<darkxst> yeh
<roasted> thanks. brb.
<roasted> cancel that. shared home dir. quassel retained everything.
<roasted> sec
<roasted> there's a ton of activity populating...
<roasted> looks like a lot of strings with path to picture files
<roasted> this is weird. song files and everything.
<darkxst> that will be something else
<roasted> want me to just CTRL C it and paste the log?
<darkxst> maybe wait for it to settle down, before trying to add printer
<roasted> k
<roasted> darkxst: itcalmed down once it hit "installing.." instead of wiating 20 minutes I just copied it a while http://paste.ubuntu.com/6748695/
<darkxst> that last call there is GetBestDrivers, but there is no response
<darkxst> roasted what version g-c-c do you use ?
<roasted> darkxst: not sure.I have since rebooted to finish this up. It's a stock install of 13.10 with 3.10 ppa
<darkxst> -staging?
<roasted> yes
<roasted> gnome3 and gnome3-staging
<darkxst> its 3.10 then
<darkxst> will try and get the s-c-p dev's to look into it
<darkxst> ricotz, hi
<ricotz> darkxst, hi
<darkxst> I have nearly done, sorting out the display config mess to unblock gnome-desktop update
<darkxst> (it will be a new package providing a standalone d-bus service)
<darkxst> any chance you could re-merge gnome-desktop, g-s-d and g-c-c 3.10?
<ricotz> darkxst, oh, which means? it provides the old functionality in parallel?
<darkxst> it means we can update gnome-desktop to 3.10
<darkxst> although it will need to be NEW'd and MIR'd first
<ricotz> ok, but what did you change?
<darkxst> I pulled out display config and idle monitor services from mutter and put them into a standalone daemon
<darkxst> (only used for non-shell DE's)
<darkxst> ricotz, https://github.com/darkxst/displayconfig/
<darkxst> (configure.ac and build-deps still need to be cleaned up though)
<ricotz> hmm, i see
<ricotz> (there are also a lot of generated/copied buildsys-files which you can drop from the vcs)
<ricotz> darkxst, ok, great! seems good, i guess you already have it running?
<darkxst> ricotz, yes, have tested against 3.10 g-s-d/g-c-c w/out mutter and works well
<darkxst> ricotz, also talking with upstream about remove gnome-desktop dep from all apps, in which case the legacy DE's could use a forked gnome-desktop
<darkxst> but that won't likely happen for Trusty
<ggvaberi> hello. I need to write bash script and need some gnome theme setting. for example icon-theme. I use gsettings command for it but not sure if this command is stable part of gnome. can i use this command and be sure that it will come with gnome always?
<muelli> heya. I'm a bit confused. Can I make a "Ubuntu GNOME" from a "regular" Ubuntu by added a PPA and installing some packages?
<mgedmin> muelli, yes
<mgedmin> I can't find an official page for this
<mgedmin> it's more or less the same as in this blog post: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-get-complete-gnome-3-desktop-in.html
<mgedmin> install the metapackages, add the PPA
<muelli> mgedmin: thanks. It's not clear from that web page that it would result in the very same thing that installing Ubuntu GNOME would give you. I'd appreciate an information as to how to upgrade your existing Ubuntu installation somewhere on the Ubuntu GNOME pages.
<mgedmin> so would I
<mgedmin> I followed those instructions back in 12.10 and then just kept upgrading and re-adding the PPA
<mgedmin> if I had time I might install ubuntu gnome in a VM, then install ubuntu and convert it to ubuntu gnome in a 2nd vm, then use apt-show-versions to get a dump of all the packages and compare those
<mgedmin> maybe even mount the disk images and compare them directly, while ignoring /var
<mgedmin> if I had time...
<Pierre_> hi all.
<Pierre_> i can't seem to turn recommendations in software center on ubuntu-gnome 13.10?
<Pierre_> can anyone tell if its a bug or am i doing something wrong?
<tmus> Hi guys, it seems like Network Manager Gnome of Ubuntu Gnome 13.10 (and the ppas) all have a serious problem with Mobile Broadband devices. Known issue? Any workaround/fix?
<tmus> The problem is that the Mobile broadband entry in the NM menu disappears, ModemManager crashes once in a while and even though it will sometimes establish a 3G connection, it's not easy or even predictable when it happens
<tmus> It seems to be the same for Ubuntu GNOME with or without the gnome-next  repos enabvled - and even for Archlinux based on quick tests... Fedora is better (connect/disconnect reliable) but the new network config editor is still in bad shape for mobile broadband
<Uallas> Hello World!
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-01-15
<darkxst> parin, hi, thanks for that patch
<parin> darkxst: hi, i got to learn many things from this (despite my limited 5% involvement). If you have any such projects in the future, i'll be glad to help :-)
<darkxst> still no done yet!
<darkxst> gnome-settings-daemon needs more work
<parin> where ?
<darkxst> parin: ppa:darkxst/gnome-desktop
<darkxst> parin, pastebin.com/zwJHHUXH
<darkxst> also the d-bus launching is not working ;(
<parin> darkxst: displayconfig inteface does not get launched ?
<darkxst> exactly
<parin> manually running display-config-daemon worked fine on my system yesterday
<parin> running gnome-settings-daemon does not launch the displayconfig dbus i guess ?
<darkxst> with the .service files it should get launched when called upon
<darkxst> that is not working
<darkxst> and the other gnome-settings-daemon issues are probably unrelated to d-bus, probably just need to backport some more patches
<parin> darkxst: I'll add this ppa and install displayconfig from it today, then I can start to look for the problem. I'm running 13.10, so do I need to install gsd from it also ?
<darkxst> parin, packages are for trusty (14.04), may work on 13.10, although they may just introduce more problems
<parin> darkxst: i added your repo to my apt sources, but apt-get is not able to find 'displayconfig'. I'm building gnome-settings-daemon from git.gnome right now
<darkxst> don't do that!
<darkxst> g-s-d 3.10 works fine
<darkxst> g-s-d 3.8 in that repo has about half a dozen patches backported
<parin> okay, how shall i install displayconfig ?
<parin> and the g-s-d from your repo ?
<darkxst> it should just install when you run dist-upgrade
<darkxst> apt-get dist-upgrade
<parin> okay, i did that and displayconfig was installed
<parin> i ran gnome-settings-daemon -r and as you said, yes it does not start the dbus interface
<parin> i manually ran display-config-daemon, and idlemonitor devices 2,3 don't show up
<parin> brb
<parin> darkxst: in the .service files, the executable name is 'display-config-service' whereas the one created is 'display-config-daemon'
<parin> darkxst: that was it. I restarted my computer and the displayconfig service has launched
<darkxst> parin, ha, good catch
<darkxst>  devices 2,3 and should be master devices and should show up
<parin> darkxst: they aren't
<darkxst> parin,
<darkxst> device_manager =  gdk_display_get_device_manager (gdk_display_get_default ());
<darkxst>   devices =  gdk_device_manager_list_devices (device_manager, GDK_DEVICE_TYPE_MASTER);
<darkxst>   devices = g_list_concat (devices, gdk_device_manager_list_devices (device_manager, GDK_DEVICE_TYPE_SLAVE));
<darkxst>   devices = g_list_concat (devices, gdk_device_manager_list_devices (device_manager, GDK_DEVICE_TYPE_FLOATING));
<darkxst> they should!
<darkxst> what does 'xinput list' say?
<parin> id=2 is master pointer, and id=3 is master keyboard
<darkxst> yeh so they should be listed
<parin> darkxst: i don't see them - http://i.imgur.com/yeHumpq.png
<parin> okay, I killed the 'display-config-daemon' process, and ran the binary from the code. 2,3 do show up
<parin> but when I run the binary installed from the repo in /usr/local, they don't
<darkxst> parin, more important is the missing symbols when running g-s-d
<darkxst> parin,  and my guess is you have an old binary in /usr/local anyway!
<parin> darkxst: ah yeah, that might be the case. Also when I try to install displayconfig, it does not - Depends: libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.9.11) but 3.8.6-0ubuntu3.1 is to be installed
<parin> i guess dist-upgrade also didn't install it
<parin> darkxst: how can i know g-s-d has been installed from your repo ? when i run g-s-d -r, it does not give me those warnings
<thismagpie> i have 3.10 on 13.10
<thismagpie> parin what's you error?
<thismagpie> you should remove overlay-scrollbar but apart from that it should be ok with gdm at least
<parin> thismagpie: hi, darkxst is getting these errors http://pastebin.com/zwJHHUXH
<parin> thismagpie: i added his repo, ran dist-upgrade, and 'gnome-settings-daemon -r' does not give me such errors
<thismagpie> parin, can you get a stacktrace?
<thismagpie> oh sorry my skim reading always gets me into trouble :-)
<thismagpie> darkxst, can you get a trace?
<darkxst> parin, does g-c-c give correct monitor info?
<darkxst> thismagpie, I am running on limited capacity due to massive heatwave. dev machine is off limits!
<darkxst> thismagpie, though you have me curious, what would you do with the backtrace! we could always use more devs ;)
<parin> darkxst: g-c-c correctly detects my display and resolution
<darkxst> parin, ok good, provided you are only using my ppa? and none of the gnome3-team ppa's?
<parin> darkxst: yup, only yours
<jintux> ubuntu gnome looks great
<jintux> thanks!
<jintux> I think I have found my desktop
<jintux> after thousends of installations
<jintux> thousands
<jintux> how can I join development?
<roasted> I think there's info on their site if I recall
<roasted> I forget offhand though, but I know I saw it posted somewhere
<darkxst> ricotz, cogl is done now
<ricotz> darkxst, i saw, nice!
 * ricotz is still a bit trapped is this damn upstart kernel panic
<arpu> http://build.gnome.org/#/gnome-continuous anyone have an idea how ubuntu gnome could use this ?
<arpu> for gnome continuous all sources are checked out from the mainline git
<darkxst> arpu, not really, that is using OSTree
<arpu> yes
<darkxst> you could possibly run it on ubuntu, but it wouldnt actually provide anything extra test wise
<arpu> the idea is to get all the gnme source and build the vm image
<arpu> gnme = ubuntu
<darkxst> what would that achieve?
<darkxst> if you just want a vm image, make one from the daily iso's
<arpu> no for testing and bug finding
<arpu> you think ubuntu gnome do not need something like this ?
<darkxst> per-commit testing doesnt really makes sense at the distro level
<arpu> yeah so per packages
<arpu> mhm
<imlostbro> I'm having trouble getting 'Details' to open in System Settings. Nothing pops up and when I go to Task Manager, I see gnome-control-center gradually hogging up ram. Does anyone know a fix??
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-01-16
<parin> darkxst: hi, i downloaded gnome-shell_3.10.2.1-0ubuntu1~trusty3.debian.tar.gz from gnome3 ppa, and there's a single ubuntu-lightdm-user-switching.patch in there
<parin> darkxst: btw, is that the right package ?
<darkxst> parin, the two patches are: ubuntu-lightdm-user-switching.patch  ubuntu_lock_on_suspend.patch
<parin> darkxst: okay. And where do we need to port this to ? gnome-shell_3.8.4-0ubuntu8 (trusty) ? (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell)
<darkxst> parin, the same package
<darkxst> they just need to be rebased for the new usermenu code
<darkxst> i.e. 3.10.2.1-0ubuntu1~trusty3
<parin> darkxst: oh okay. I'll apply the
<parin> *port the patches
<parin> and give you gnome-shell_3.10.2.1.orig.tar.xz ?
<darkxst> parin, you rebase the patches using quilt
<darkxst> uncomment 1 patch from series file
<darkxst> quilt push -f
<darkxst> <make changes to fix patch>
<darkxst> quilt refresh
<darkxst> if you need to patch a new file then 'quilt add new_file' before editing it
<pratnala> Hello. Is this the channel of ubuntugnome.org? :)
<Nicholas> hello! i would like to ask if its really planned to see a ubuntu 14.04 with gnome 3.12
<Nicholas> i love so much gnome and i love so much Ubuntu but i have to be just with Gnome 3.8
<Nicholas> using ubuntu 13.10
<darkxst> parin, hi
<darklight_> Will 14.04 be LTS ? what version of gnome will it ship with?
<Noskcaj> darklight_, some 3.8, some 3.10
<Noskcaj> and i think yes
<darklight_> Noskcaj: what about CSD ? or better will nautilus be using csd as in 3.10 or will it be like 3.8 ? (basically will it be possible to have minimize-maximize-close or just close?)
<darklight_> because basically as of now nautilus and a few others don't even really obay client side decorations but they have the close button position hardcoded so it can't be moved and other buttons can't be added
<darklight_> this is something that from what I understood should be fixed in 3.12
<darklight_> the reason I'm asking is because while I like csd gnome-shell-classic is more usable in 3.8 rather than in 3.10 due to what I said above
<darklight_> and I think this is something to take into account in an lts release
<darklight_> s/obay/obey
<darkxst> hopefully we will have nautilus 3.10 but with CSD's disabled in non-shell session
<darklight_> darkxst: is that actually possible ? also gnome-shell-classic is a shell session it just uses extensions to achieve a gnome 2 look/feel
<darkxst> yes its possible, and yes probably classic counts as a shell session
<darklight_> darkxst: ok , looking forward to try it then :)
<darkxst> darklight_, it is in gnome3 PPA if you are already on 14.04
<darklight_> darkxst: with those changes ?
<darkxst> yes, there are some slight theming issues with ubuntu themes still though
<darklight_> darkxst: I'll try it tomorrow then
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-01-17
<Noskcaj> darkxst, modemmanager and libgweather should both be in now
<darkxst> Noskcaj, thanks!
<Noskcaj> Feel free to do the libgweather transition or take some of my incomplete merges, since i'm in brisbane till sunday then have xfce stuff to catch up on
<darkxst> Noskcaj, ok, will see what I can do, pretty busy today and tomorrow though
<Noskcaj> :)
<darkxst> and really need to do my application for upload rights
<Noskcaj> yeah. Mine is taking ages to get approved
<Noskcaj> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Noskcaj#Testimonials
<darkxst> hi parin
<darkxst> gnome-shell has been uploaded
<darkxst> parin, you want to try work on the autopkgtests?
<gonyere> question, can I add the gnome ppa's and get updated gnome apps while using Unity?
<gonyere> or will I break Unity?
<Al1_andre> @gonyere not really sure, I think you can handle it with the GDM
<meetingology> Al1_andre: Error: "gonyere" is not a valid command.
<gonyere> basicly i want to run all the updated gnome applictations, and just use unity instead of gnome-shell
<gonyere> wondering what will happen if i add the gnome ppa's and just update w/o installing gnome-shell
<Al1_andre> humm, I think you want to use GTK in fact
<Al1_andre> I would do a backup of my computer before and install GTK
<Al1_andre> I'm now thinking Unity is GTK based no ?
<gonyere> Unity's gtk based as well, same as gnome
<gonyere> its just a different shell
<Al1_andre> so you should run the gnome applications you want then
<Al1_andre> You can do some test using virtualMachines
<Al1_andre> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualMachines
<gonyere> eh, i'll give it a try an report back :p worst  comes to worst i'll just reinstall :p
<Al1_andre> good luck
<gonyere> thanks :)
<darkxst> gonyere, previously gnome3-staging/saucy PPA would break Unity
<darkxst> however, you can try test with the displayconfig package that is building in there right now, that should allow unity to run ok
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-01-18
<stratus> is there anyone about who can help with autopkgtest?
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-01-19
<Ali-dh> hello
<Ali-dh> Hello?
<Ali-dh> Hello can someone help me?
<darkxst> !ask
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ali-dh_> Hello I want to join the Ubuntu Gnome community, I read all the webpages but still am really confused on how to do that, can someone help me?
<ali-dh_> Ok so I guess no one can help me
<ali-dh_> Yep I'll just go, don't mind me, continue "sleeping" :)
<ricotz> darkxst, :\
<ricotz> i hope this turns out well
<ricotz> avoid binary copies to different releases, e.g. gnome-desktop3
<darkxst> yeh, ended up in a bit of a tangle...
<ricotz> darkxst, do you want to transition everything?
<ricotz> darkxst, gtksourceview3, gdk-pixbuf
<ricotz> clutter-1.0
<ricotz> those still needs to be copied
<darkxst> yes, although I was planning to just start with gnome-desktop but goa got caught up in it
<ricotz> darkxst, do it in one pass to avoid rebuilds
<ricotz> meaning if you want *everything* then just copy it
<ricotz> darkxst, btw, i have taken a look at mutter 3.11.x and updated the packaging gnome-shell 3.11.x is in a bad shape too though
<ricotz> darkxst, for mutter 3.10.x please actually drop the patch files if they are obsolete
<darkxst> saucy doesnt have the cogl transition
<ricotz> i know, i meant the official mutter trusty package
<ricotz> bings me to the question what do you think about doing this cogl/clutter transition for saucy too?
<ricotz> bbl, don't worry, i won't interfere with your copying/rebuilding
<ricotz> just keep the versioning "stable"
<darkxst> its probably worth doing the cogl/clutter transition, although I was really just wanting to consolidate things
<darkxst> btw what is wrong with gnome-shell 3.11.x?
<darkxst> (apart from needing a rebase against ubuntu package?)
<ricotz> darkxst, a lot of outdated dependencies
<ricotz> better dont worry about that now
<ricotz> darkxst, :\
<ricotz> what are you doing?
<ricotz> i disabled the publishing of gnome3-next now
<darkxst> gah, they should have gone to saucy
<ricotz> and do binary copies!
<ricotz> no rebuilds
<darkxst> they should have been that also
<ricotz> delete them all and wait a bit
<ricotz> even cancel the builds too
<ricotz> double even triple check the settings when copying packages
<ricotz> what are the things you wanted to do?
<ricotz> darkxst, ^
<ricotz> consolidate? -- it might be impossible to copy the packages to saucy now
<darkxst> yes
<ricotz> so using the main gnome3 is an option now
<ricotz> darkxst, with what changes?
<ricotz> darkxst, i noticed the display-manager addition
<darkxst> right, we don't break unity anymore with display0config
<ricotz> so what you want to do for saucy is: declaring the staging ppa stable and adding displayconfig?
<ricotz> btw, i am not so happy with seeing  "webkitgtk - 2.3.2-1ubuntu6~saucy1" since it is 3.12 stuff
<ricotz> darkxst, so what i would suggest is to copy the saucy pocket of staging to gnome3-team/gnome3, then you can push the displayconfig changes there?
<ricotz> darkxst, please stop doing anything now, and figure it out first
<darkxst> copies into next won't work now? but yes I think putting it into gnome3 is also fine
<ricotz> darkxst, afaik launchpad won't accept the packages anymore since they have the same version
<ricotz> and there are rebuilds already which are different from the staging builds
<ricotz> i wasnt fast enough in disabling the publishing to prevent it for all
<ricotz> darkxst, what is up with this webkit package was this intended?
<darkxst> that fixes the software center bug
<ricotz> ok
<ricotz> ok, i am going to copy the saucy pocket of staging
<darkxst> ok
<ricotz> did you test "displayconfig - 3.10.2-0ubuntu1~trusty1" on saucy?
<darkxst> yes
<ricotz> (please dont clear the failures)
<ricotz> darkxst, did you accidently pushed "gdm - 3.10.0.1-0ubuntu1~saucy3 " to gnome3 already in the past?
<darkxst> possibly
<ricotz> yeah
<ricotz> darkxst, i will disable the gnome3-next ppa for a while to avoid conflicts when people use it with gnome3 and/or gnome3-staging
<ricotz> hmm, i guess purging the saucy pocket would suffice too
<darkxst> probably best to leave it off for now
<ricotz> darkxst, i disabled it now
<darkxst> ok
<ricotz> jfyi there is a difference between disabling the ppa and disabling the publishing
<ricotz> darkxst, any new packages besides "gnome-settings-daemon - 3.10.2-0ubuntu1~saucy4" ?
<ricotz> please update the date in the changelog if you changed the package
<ricotz> e.g. a simple "dch -r"
<ricotz> darkxst, ?
<ricotz> will push a fixed g-s-d 3.10.2
<ronj> Hi!
<Al1_andre> hi
<ronj> apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade is about to do a massive upgrade, removing important packages: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6781149/
<ronj> is that okay?
<ricotz> ronj, only "libgdm libgoa-1.0-0" getting removed which is perfectly fine
<ricotz> they are getting replaced by newer renamed ones
<ricotz> ronj, i assume you are only using ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 on saucy?
<ronj> ricotz, excellent; that's what I figured out but I wanted to make sure of it because it's quite massive and I got bitten by such upgrades in the past :P
<ronj> ricotz, I am using the [gnome3, gnome3-next] PPAs on saucy
<ricotz> ok
<ronj> thanks for the fast reply!
<ricotz> np, hoping it works out without hick-ups for you
<Al1_andre> Hi, anyone knows how to hide the users join/quit on XChat ?
<ronj> Just to confirm, today's mass update to 3.10 went well, having client-side decorations is awesome and I didn't expect it before 14.04! Tested [Files, Weather, Tweak tool, Settings, Web] and all work well! Thanks for the great work :)))
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-01-12
<darkxst>  /msg MemoServ READ NEW
<HoloIRCUser1> Hello ✋
<liam> Hi guys, I'm trying to set up Japanese input in 14.10, but all the guides I find are for vanilla Ubuntu, which has some "Language Support" setting unavailable in UG. Anybody know where I might find the equivalent settings?
<mgedmin> my System Preferences has two different panels for Region and Language
<mgedmin> one's upstream gnome, the other is ubuntu's
<mgedmin> but then I also have gnome 3.14 from the staging ppa on my ubuntu gnome 14.10
<mgedmin> (and I never tried Japanese input)
<mgedmin> I can add a Japanese input source, switch to it using Win+Space, but then it acts like a regular us-english qwerty keyboard and I don't know what's wrong
<mgedmin> (this was using the upstream gnome thingy)
<mgedmin> the ubuntu thingy is installing extra packages for Japanese support
<mgedmin> (fonts, ibus-anthy , locales)
<mgedmin> now what?  I can add the japanese input source again, and again it doesn:t seem to be doing anything
<mgedmin> other than replacing my apostrophe with a : and the like
<mgedmin> ooh, I need to log out after installing japanese support
<liam> Ahh, ibus-anthy might be it.
<liam> I'm also on 3.14. 3.12 was heroically laggy for some reason.
<liam> And my prefferences only has one tab for region and language, with very few options to do anything other than add keyboard layouts.
<mgedmin> that looks like the upstream thing
<liam> I miss the days of <=10.04 where the way to do everything was documented for GUI and CLI.
<mgedmin> maybe it is?
<mgedmin> ubuntu has these language-support-XX metapackages that should pull in all the requirements
<mgedmin> (I just don't know where they're documented)
<liam> Ooh, good stuff. Thanks, I'll look into it.
<MrSavage> could i get some help with formatting ubuntu-gnome as a bootable usb?
<liam> Sure.
<liam> Are you running Windows right now, or Linux/OSX?
<MrSavage> liam: I'm actually running ubuntu-gnome
<MrSavage> liam: i'm trying to put it on my laptop
<liam> Oh, okay.
<liam> So you've a USB disk, an ISO, and you're running linux?
<liam> If the USB disk has nothing on it, you should be able to do it this way:
<liam> sudo fdisk -l # will show you your disks, and should let you know what label your USB has (e.g. /dev/sdc ; each partition on it will be numbered, e.g. /dev/sdc1)
<MrSavage> liam: yeah
<MrSavage> liam: it's sde1
<MrSavage> liam: i tried using "dd" but it didn't boot and was saying something was corrupted
<MrSavage> but my computer was able to read fine
<liam> Once you know which disk it is, you can: sudo dd if=ubuntu-gnome.iso of=/dev/sdX # where X is the correct letter.
<MrSavage> liam: I already did that
<MrSavage> liam: my laptop won't boot the usb
<MrSavage> is it because my laptop doesn't have uefi?
<liam> This performs a byte-for-byte copy of the ISO onto your USB disk. Once you boot frm the USB, you should get straight into the Live-CD screen.
<liam> Then /dev/sde is the USB itself.
<liam> MrSavage: Hmm... Try using unetbootin to create it.
<liam> Sorry, my internet connection is fucking shocking. Probably a lot of these messages are arriving late.
<liam> Not having EUFI should make things easier. :D
<MrSavage> liam: I tried unetbootin and it was giving me something was corrupted or unreadable
<liam> MrSavage: what was it saying was unreadable? The ISO?
<MrSavage> for unetbootin, i'll have to format and check
<MrSavage> but for dd, the screen goes away too fast
<liam> Also, has your laptop been able to boot from USB before?
<MrSavage> for windows yeah
<MrSavage> maybe it's because my laptop doesn't use uefi?
<liam> The screen goes away too fast? What do you mean?
<MrSavage> liam: it boots into windows
<liam> MrSavage: But what screen are you talking about? I honestly have no idea what the problem is.
<MrSavage> liam: it shows a black screen when i try to boot to the usb and shows a line of text
<MrSavage> then boots into windows
<liam> MrSavage: Does the text tell us anything enlightening?
<MrSavage> liam: it goes away too fast for me to read it
<liam> Okay... And this USB works fine on your PC?
<MrSavage> alright let me check
<MrSavage> liam: it wouldn't boot on my pc either
<MrSavage> i used of=/dev/sde
<MrSavage> for dd that is, is it because i didn't specify a partition?
<MrSavage> liam: do i have to format my /dev/sde first properly to be iso or something?
<MrSavage> also apparently i can't select a usb now for unetbootin
<MrSavage> liam: with unetbootin i get a message saying "Failed to load COM32 file menu.c32"
<semicolon> ,
<liam> Sorry, was out.
<liam> MrSavage: /dev/sde shouldn't have to be partitioned first. Whn you dd the iso, you overwrite the partition table with the table that's in the ISO.
<liam> MrSavage: As for the unetbootin error, I have no idea. I've been using dd since I learned what it does.
<liam> MrSavage: Maybe the guys in #ubuntu can help more. That channel probably has much more actvity.
<VinceN> Good Afternoon,  Was hoping to get some help troubleshooting a new Ubuntu Gnome 14.10 install on VirtualBox.  I keep getting random lockups and I can't seem to find out why.  I've verified the Guest Additions are installed and the Driver is enabled, I've also tried searching with Google but was unable to find anything that seemed relevent to my specific situation.  Would anyone be willing/able to provide a little assistan
<liam> VinceN: It could be gnome 3.12
<liam> A lot of people have had something similar. My installation was insanely laggy on a pretty high-spec machine.
<liam> VinceN: The solution for me was to upgrade to gnome 3.14, as shown here: http://www.webupd8.org/2014/10/how-to-install-gnome-314-in-ubuntu.html
<VinceN> Liam: Thanks, How can I verify what version of Gnome I am running?
<VinceN> Nevermind
<VinceN> gnome-session --version got it
<VinceN> Wow... I'm on 3.9.90 apparently
<VinceN> y
<VinceN> Ok, I thought I had selected the update in place option when I was installing
<VinceN> Apparently I did not, I guess I should make sure everything is up to date before I start screaming for help LOL
<semicolon> ;
<VinceN> Been away from Linux for a bit, trying to come back to it
<VinceN> Glad folks put this togeather.  I just can't make heads or tails of Unity, though Gnome changed alot since the last time I used it also.
<semicolon> felt same as well
<VinceN> Now is 3.12 in the main repository at this point or do I have to add the development source?
<semicolon> i believe its updated to 3.14
<octoquad> Hi VinceN, you can use the main and staging ppa's: https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/ubuntu/gnome3 & https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/ubuntu/gnome3-staging
<octoquad> 3.14 is available in main under 15.04 which is still in development
<VinceN> Awesome,  Just finished the system update.  Rebuilding my Virtualbox Drivers now.... Will try that once i'm done
<VinceN> Forgot you had to do that after kernal updates.
<octoquad> you will get 3.14 in the staging ppa as well for 14.10
<octoquad> gnome-shell --version: GNOME Shell 3.14.3
<VinceN> That's likely the safest bet since it will be built for the OS
<VinceN> I would think............
<semicolon> its working smooth for me until now
<VinceN> On virtualbox?
<VinceN> Or metal?
<semicolon> on metal
<octoquad> semicolon, what were you doing?
<semicolon> octowuad: sorry, I didnt get you.
<VinceN> Wow, Maybe it's just Chrome.................................
<VinceN> System starts stuttering bad when its running.
<octoquad> "<semicolon> its working smooth for me until now"
<octoquad> VinceN, how much RAM have you allocated to the VM?
<VinceN> A gig
<octoquad> no enough
<octoquad> need 2
<octoquad> at minimum
<semicolon> i tried to use nvidia drivers from additional drivers and it broke.
<VinceN> Wow really?
<VinceN> Man I am outa date.......
<octoquad> depends on the hardware you running off
<octoquad> http://ubuntugnome.org/ even mentions 1.5GB as a minimum
<octoquad> :)
<semicolon> so I moved on to bumblebee, now its quite well.
<octoquad> semicolon, yes, bumblebee seems to work a bit better
<VinceN> Thanks Octoquad.  Last time I messed with this stuff the bare OS would run on about 800mb to a gig fine without too many other programs running.
<VinceN> I dunno why I didn't think that
<semicolon> my system using 1.1GB right now with just hexchat on.
<octoquad> hehe all good
<VinceN> Pushed it up to 4 Gigs..... Wow this is much better.
<VinceN> Logging off for a bit guys.  I think i'm going to stay on the Vanilla Gnome version for now.  Seems to be running fine with the ram boost.
<VinceN> TTYL, Thanks for your help :-)
<octoquad> No problem :) Enjoy!
<JDAIII> I'm using a piece of software that requires libtiff4-dev however I'm on ubuntugnome 14.10 which replaces this with libtiff-dev. Does anyone forsee issues with installing 4 and 5 side by side
<darkxst> octoquad, VinceN gnome-shell itself should run fine on 1GB but it doesnt leave much spare for other things like browsers etc
<darkxst> JDAIII, the deb packages probably wont be co-installable but the libs should be
<octoquad> hey darkxst
<JDAIII> I guess that I will have to add the trusty repo in order to download that library. hmmmm
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-01-13
<darkxst> hey octoquad
<ratchek> Hello!
<ratchek> OK, this is my first time using IRC, so if i do anything wrong please correct me
<ratchek> if i'm having problems with gnome-ubuntu where should i go?
<darkxst> ratchek, what problems are you having?
<ratchek> oh, didn't notice you're here
<ratchek> hi
<ratchek> so i've loaded ubuntu gnome on my new laptop (http://www.amazon.com/Dell-i3147-3750sLV-11-6-Inch-Convertible-Touchscreen/dp/B00KMRGF3M)
<ratchek> and it keeps freezing during the booting sequence
<ratchek> i tried reinstalling it
<ratchek> then i tried reinstalling it in legacy boot mode
<ratchek> and it keeps frezing
<ratchek> when i entered ubuntu recovery mode
<ratchek> it freezes at :
<ratchek> [ 5.479187] system-devd[266] : starting version 204
<ratchek> unfortunately, i have to leave. I won't be turning off the client, so if somebody could write what hours would be best to get help, i would come back then. Thanks in advance.
<semicolon> Good morning
<darkxst> ratchek, you are trying to install 14.04? might be best to try 14.10 since its a new laptop
<darkxst> semicolon, morning
<ratchek> 14.10 is the first one i tried
<octoquad> morning semicolon
<darkxst> ratchek, 14.10 has systemd 208 I think?
<darkxst> ratchek, what gpu do you have?
<ratchek> darkxst, sorry, but what is system 208?
<darkxst> <ratchek> [ 5.479187] system-devd[266] : starting version 204
<ratchek> darkxst, oh, yes I see what you're saying
<ratchek> but after i tried and failed with 14.10 u started trying with 14.04
<darkxst> ratchek, what gpu do you have?
<ratchek> because i figured, sice it's lts, it should have better support
<ratchek> ok, I'm kind of a newbie
<darkxst> graphics card?
<ratchek> so according to amazon, this particular laptop has Intel HD graphics
<ratchek> that's all it says
<ratchek> how can i find out?
<darkxst> ratchek, look on dell site?
<ratchek> ok, give me a sec
<ratchek> all it says is Intel® HD Graphics
<ratchek> this is a 400$ laptop
<ratchek> is it possible for it to not have a dedicated gpu?
<darkxst> intel gpu are integrated in the cpu
<darkxst> ratchek, maybe try booting a daily image and see if that works (for live session) that has a newer kernel
<ratchek> yeah so unfortunately, that is all i got out of the dell site
<darkxst> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/daily-live/
<ratchek> darkxst, could you please explain what a daily-live image is?
<ratchek> darkxst, ok, for some reason i was able to boot it off the live cd that i used for the originall install
<ratchek> is there any diagnostic i could run in the terminal that would tell me what's wrong?
<mgedmin> lspci -s 00:02.0 -nnn will tell you what kind of graphics it has
<ratchek> darkxst, great, so i ran the command and got the following
<ratchek> Intel Corporation ValleyView Gen7
<ratchek> [8086:0f31]
<darkxst> ratchek, hmm, so its actually quite old
<ratchek> darkxst, is that a good thing or a bad thing?
<darkxst> would be best to paste some logs, probably /var/log/gdm/\:0*.log
<darkxst> ratchek, well it should definately work with 14.10 and probably 14.04
<ratchek> darkxst, will the logs help even though i'm  using a live session to access the terminal?
<darkxst> ratchek, no, probably not
<ratchek> darkxst, isn't it wierd that the live session goes through and the normal install doesn't?
<ratchek> darkxst, or does that happen
<darkxst> ratchek, quite rare on a fresh install
<ratchek> darkxst, any ideas what i could try next or where to look for a solution?
<darkxst> ratchek, not without seeing logs of the failure
<mgedmin> exactly how hard does it freeze on boot?
<mgedmin> can you ctrl-alt-f1...f7?
<mgedmin> can you alt-sysrq-s,u,b?
<darkxst> reboot and get /var/log/gdm/\:0*.log and /var/log/syslog
<ratchek> mgedmin, haven't tried, I'm kind of new to this. I'll try now.
<ratchek> mgedmin, ok, so the ctrl-alt-f1...f7 didnt' work
<ratchek> mgedmin, also my laptop doesn't have sysrq for some reason, so i tried with the prntscrn button which didn't work either
<ratchek> darkxst, mgedmin, also funny thing when i was turning off the live sesion, it froze. Again none of the other methods worked
<ratchek> darkxst, hmm, i'm new to irc, how do i indicate that the message is to both you and mgedmin?
<darkxst> you just did!
<darkxst> could be a kernel issue if you can't switch to a VT with ctl-alt-f1 etc
<ratchek> darkxst, that sounds bad and complicated/impossible to fix...
<darkxst> ratchek, 1. maybe try boot with 'nomodeset'
<darkxst> 2. do try the daily-image maybe whatever bug you are hitting is fixed in newer kernel
<ratchek> darkxst, ok, i just tried turning it on again and it somhow booted to the recovery menu
<ratchek> darkxst, is there anyway i can now supply the logs of what was happening at startup?
<darkxst> no, you need to get the logs after it freezes
<ratchek> darkxst, too bad, thought i got lucky.
<ratchek> darkxst, would you please explain what nomodest is?
<octoquad> darkxst, any reason apport isn't submitting bug reports? Just had a crash with gnome-shell...
<darkxst> ratchek, its a kernel option
<darkxst> octoquad, 15.04? maybe they haven't enabled them yet?
<ratchek> darkxst, mhm, but what does it do?
<octoquad> weird
<darkxst> switches from kernel mode setting which does fix some issues for people
<darkxst> octoquad, you can run ubuntu-bug on the crash file in /var/crash
<octoquad> darkxst, commented out a line in /etc/apport/crashdb.conf
<octoquad> busy submitting
<darkxst> or yes that also
<octoquad> proabably got reset on an update
<darkxst> crashes still go to errors.u.c regardless I think
<octoquad> oh
<darkxst> which is a good way to find high-impact crashes
<octoquad> well this was bad, lost the shell completely and was unable to use gnome-shell --replace as connection was refused
<octoquad> although the firefox was still working, just no window management
<darkxst> octoquad, what I do, and it will nearly always work
<octoquad> ah huh
<darkxst> switch to VT and do a metacity --replace
<octoquad> nice
<octoquad> I'll remember that
<darkxst> sometimes you need to kill gnome-shell first
<darkxst> with -9
<darkxst> then restart gnome-shell once you are back in your X session
<octoquad> I just do sudo service gdm restart and everything is back to normal haha
<ratchek> darkxst, i did it, it worked like a charm!
<ratchek> darkxst, thank you very much
<ratchek> darkxst, do i need to do that every time i reboot?
<ratchek> darkxst, ok, i think i found the answer to my previous question
<darkxst> octoquad, but that kills your session!
<darkxst> ratchek, what did you do?
<ratchek> darkxst, change the /etc/grub file  from "quiet splash" to "quiet splash nomodest"
<ratchek> darkxst, and then update-grub
<ratchek> darkxst, haven't rebooted yet, so if something's wrong, now would be the time to shout :)
<darkxst> ratchek, ok, the will stick, no need to do it next time you reboot
<ratchek> you guys are all awesome
<darkxst> ricotz, hi
<ratchek> darkxst, do you mind if i ask to off-topic  questions?
<darkxst> ricotz, http://pastebin.com/K0bBWtte look right?
<darkxst> ratchek, ok
<darkxst> ricotz, cdbs really doesn't make it easy to override make check ;(
<ratchek> darkxst, first of all, i'm a 2nd year computer science student and i just recently learned about opensource softwarre. I wanted to start contributing via github or something similar, but while i've learned c++ and java in school well enough to continue studying on my own, when i tried looking at the opensource projects their structure overwhelmed me. It is so different than anything i have learned. I don't know if i'll be learning
<ratchek>  that in school but do you maybe know where i could ease into the opensource world, so i could get aquainted with the way things work and eventually be able to contribute?
<darkxst> ratchek, GNOME is mostly C, Vala and Javascript not very much c++
<darkxst> ratchek, probably best way is to start by trying to fix a few (simple) bugs
<ratchek> darkxst, i would consider learning C but that's not my main point. I'm looking for somewhere to learn the structure of coding projects in general
<darkxst> ratchek, there is no one structure
<ricotz> darkxst, hi. yeah, cdbs can be weird, but this seems to be more hacky/verbose than needed
<darkxst> most of the big projects have kind of each evolved into their own different standard
<darkxst> ricotz, do you have a better idea? common-post-build-arch doesnt work because it runs in fakeroot
<darkxst> and common-build-arch seems to get called multiple times
<ratchek> darkxst, any small projects floating arround you know about?
<darkxst> ratchek, I would say just pick any project that interests you. then find a bug that annoys you and fix it!
<ratchek> darkxst, ok, thanks i'll keep trying.
<ratchek> darkxst, also departing, where there any stumbles when it came to irc protocol that i made?
<ratchek> darkxst, anything i should be aware of?
<ricotz> darkxst, i see, did you take a look at existing packagings?
<ricotz> e.g. unstable-desktop/libsoup2.4/debian/rules
<darkxst> ricotz, I did do a code search for xvfb-run in debian, though its rarely used in cdbs it seems
<darkxst> didnt see that one though
<ratchek> darkst, thank you once again
<ratchek> goodbye
<darkxst> ricotz, though that seems way more verbose than mine
<darkxst> does xvfb-run really spam $HOME?
<darkxst> or would that be for tests that require $HOME
<ricotz> darkxst, not xvfb-run itself but the tests if needed
<darkxst> ricotz, ok, which I pretty sure isn't needed for gjs tests
<darkxst> octoquad, feel like verifying bug 1391102?
<ubot5> bug 1391102 in tracker (Ubuntu) "[MRE] Update to tracker 1.0.6" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1391102
<darkxst> (see comment #6 for instructions)
<darkxst> and given its a MRE you just need to make sure it works fine (there is no specific issues as such!)
<LinDol> hi all
<JockeTF> Hellopaca, LinDol!
<LinDol> JockeTF, Thank you for your greeting :)
<JockeTF> LinDol: You are very welcome. ;P
<LinDol> ;)
<LinDol> I will go to the bed, have a  good night. ;-)
<octoquad> darkxst, sure, I'll test in a VM and a real machine I work on for a day to make sure there are no problems.
<darkxst> octoquad, thanks
<octoquad> so far no problems in VM
<darkxst> ok, wouldnt expect any problems really, in fact it fixes a bunch of crashes
<octoquad> Is this a mission: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1129409
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1129409 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "Nvidia and AMD graphics drivers should indicate whether they provide libcuda.so.1, libOpenCL.so.1, etc." [Medium,In progress]
<octoquad> Would tracker be updated for this as well? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1409461
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1409461 in Ubuntu GNOME "tracker-miner-fs crashed with SIGSEGV in magazine_chain_pop_head()" [Undecided,New]
<darkxst> not sure if that is fixed in tracker 1.0.6
<darkxst> seems alberto is the only one that knows how to fix the fglrx bug
<octoquad> I suppose I could just ask him to enable the proposed repo to try tracker 1.0.6?
<octoquad> and ask them not to reply on that bug report that it doesn't work because it might be a seperate issue with tracker
<darkxst> octoquad, well it wouldnt have been introduced in 1.0.5/1.0.6 so wouldnt affect the SRU
<darkxst> and it maybe crashing on a particular file on the users system, '/usr/lib/tracker-miner-fs -v 3 -n' would show that
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-01-14
<jgarr> in gnome-terminal I changed the profile to hide the scrollbar but it still shows up
<jgarr> anyone have a fix?
<jgarr> nvm, I'll answer my own question
<jgarr> I found it in dconf-editor
<jgarr> scrollbar-policy was set to always even though the gui was set to never
<jgarr> gsettings set org.gnome.Terminal.Legacy.Profile:/org/gnome/terminal/legacy/profiles:/:UID/ scrollbar-policy never < fixed it for me
<darkxst> octoquad, how are you coding skills? want to try bug 1247366? it will need a patch to disable build-time check for bogofilter and make it instead a runtime check
<ubot5> bug 1247366 in evolution (Ubuntu) "Evolution is missing bogofilter integration" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1247366
<darkxst> should be pretty simple though and only a few lines of code.
<octoquad> darkxst, I can give it a bash
<darkxst> octoquad, ok
<darkxst> you will either need quilt or git to make the patch
<octoquad> I'm comfortable with git, since I use it everyday for work..
<darkxst> octoquad, ok, so remove the build time check in configure.ac, and add a run-time check in modules/bogofilter
<octoquad> ok, will have to tackle it later this evening, off to work now :)
<darkxst> packaging should be updated ot suggest bogofilter, and to probably pass --enable-bogofilter to configure
<marweenn> Hi
<marweenn> ubuntu gnome is officiely provided by canonical ?
<mgedmin> it's an official Ubuntu flavour, but Canonical doesn't pay people working on it
<marweenn> so , any update available for ubuntu (with unity),will be available for ubuntu gnome ?
<Uncopyrightable> Hello Keith
<Uncopyrightable> Is it the right time to have a discussion with you?
<gQuigs> hi there.. just curious if anyone is working on merging totem 3.14 for vivid (currently on 3.10.1)
<gQuigs> or to reprase,  is their already a merge request, if not should I make one?  (I do see totem in the PPA https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/ubuntu/gnome3?field.series_filter=vivid)
<JDAIII> Good morning all. Bruce, is there anything else you needed from me on the scaling issue?
<octoquad> Morning JDAIII, gosh, to be honest it is slightly out of my domain. What have tried so far (just to refresh my memory)
<octoquad> darkxst, is there a special way to remove kexec?
<octoquad> darkxst, nvm, finally was able to remove it with apt-get, but I don't think it's the right behaviour when kexec is set to enabled in the config file and you want to remove it with apt-get (instantly triggers a kernel restart)
<darkxst> octoquad, if you were running a kexec'd kernel, then seems you would have to reboot to remove it
<charwhee> I would like to migrate from Ubuntu to Ubuntu Gnome. I'm on 14.10. Can I just switch to ubuntu gnome repository? I've already got gnome installed via the gnome3-team PPA, but I'd like to be on the official ubuntu gnome distribution without doing a complete reinstall.
<darkxst> charwhee, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop^
<darkxst> note the '^' at the end of command that is important!
<charwhee> okay, that's done. what does the carret do?
<darkxst> charwhee, makes apt use a task to install
<charwhee> yep, found an explanation by asking Mr. Google.
<octoquad> darkxst, any idea what the process is for a project on launchpad that has had no activity for 7 years?
<darkxst> process for what?
<octoquad> sorry, to mark as abandoned or to archive
<octoquad> invalidate bug reports, unsubscribe reporters etc
<darkxst> project owners can delete them
<darkxst> but there are likely 1000
<darkxst> of abandoned projects
<octoquad> interesting. Would be nice to auto-archive projects that had no activity for 5 years.
<darkxst> why? there is no real structure or organisation to lp projects
<darkxst> its really just a free for all like github or something
<octoquad> haha, I was battling to remove myself from a bug report I commented on 7 years ago. You know, the bug list under your profile. Just doing a bit of house-keeping and though of the idea.
<octoquad> alright, I'm making no sense, I'm off to bed.
<darkxst> ok bye
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-01-15
<JDAIII> quick question. My left and right mouse buttons work fines, the scroll on my mouse does also, and the back and forward buttons work, but I'm trying to figure out how to get the scroll click to work in gnome. I can emulate with left+right click
<JDAIII> anyone know how to get the scroll click to work, I use it mostly to paste and to close tabs in chrome so not too important, just getting everything perfect since I switched to UG
<darkxst> JDAIII, they changed the behaviour of middle click in 3.14, but that should only affect windows I think
<darkxst> not content such as tabs
<liam> Hey guys. Every time I restart, gnome disables the extensions I've enabled in tweak-tool. Any ideas how to stop it doing this?
<mgedmin> it's probably a bug
<mgedmin> what's your gnome-shell version?
<darkxst> bug 1385572
<ubot5> bug 1385572 in upstart (Ubuntu) "gnome-session not shutting down cleanly" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1385572
<darkxst> I don't know how to fix it though
<darkxst> it will resolve itself once we switch to sysemd init
<liam> Aha...
<liam> Does anybody know if the extension defaults can be setin some file somewhere?
<liam> Also thanks for the link.
<mgedmin> they're in gsettings/dconf, probably ... ?
<mgedmin> I heard vivid will have systemd for the system init but will continue to use upstart for user sessions
<mgedmin> is that for unity only?  does ubuntu gnome currently use upstart for the user session?
<mgedmin> (having my logs in ~/.cache/upstart/gnome-session-GNOME.log hints that the answer is "yes")
<liam> What's vivid, may I ask? I'm pretty new to ubuntu-gnome; migrated from Gentoo a few days ago after gnome broke hopelessly there.
<darkxst> mgedmin, we will see what happens
<darkxst> but right now its upstart breaking things
<darkxst> also affects unity, but they have no side affects, so....
<mgedmin> vivid is the codename for the upcoming ubuntu 15.04 release
<liam> Aha, cool.
<mgedmin> so it
<darkxst> vivid is a codename for a monkey thing!
<mgedmin> so it's likely this bug will persist in 15.04 but will get fixed for 15.10
 * mgedmin has no idea what a "vervet" is :)
<liam> Haha, so Ubuntu is finally going for systemd too? Damn..
<mgedmin> ubuntu is expanding my zoological knowledge
<darkxst> mgedmin, no, it goes away when using systemd init
<mgedmin> oh, cool
<mgedmin> so systemd init + upstart user session = no bug?  awesome
<liam> Maybe it's time for me to start using XFCE again...
<darkxst> mgedmin, don't know but unlikely we will ship that combo
<mgedmin> so that's the plan for ubuntu (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2015-January/038635.html) but ubuntu-gnome will switch both init and user sessions to systemd?
<darkxst> mgedmin, systemd user sessions are somewhat immature in comparison to upstart
<darkxst> and I have no idea how they plan to mix them, but we will do our best to avoid that
<darkxst> I've been running systemd init for the last year or so
<darkxst> mgedmin, and maybe a wayland surprise as well is coming
<mgedmin> oooh wayland yummy
<darkxst> i'm going to split the sessions to make it opt-in but it mostly works on my intel laptop
<darkxst> nearly works in vmware, but that crashes trying to change resolution
<mgedmin> "nearly works" is the state of linux desktop since 1998 :(
<darkxst> mgedmin, I'll have to disagree with you there, things are for the most part pretty solid these days
<mgedmin> "for the most part" :D
<darkxst> yes most being more than windows
<mgedmin> oh, linux desktop is several orders of magnitude better today than in 1998
<mgedmin> I just lost hope of it ever being bug-free
<mgedmin> well, s/linux desktop/software in general/
<darkxst> take the last option
<DASPRiD> mgedmin, no software is bug-free
<darkxst> and windows is a f'ing nightmare
<darkxst> 30mins just to login at uni ;(
<mgedmin> there's a reason I use ubuntu-gnome :)
<mgedmin> despite complaining about it
 * darkxst waits for mgemin
<darkxst> 's next patch!
<darkxst> seems the cricket took away my typing skills though
<boodllebat> i recently wrote a widget for ubuntu /Gnome /GTk /Unity . I have zero followers on Github and zero forks on repo but i'm trying , Project  has some glitches anybody wanna join https://github.com/argunner/StickFace Take a look though thanks
<LinDol_phone> hello. :) is it widget for memo?
<boodllebat> LinDol_phone: you can use it for that but it is unstable right now i need someone to help me fix the bugs
<boodllebat> LinDol_phone: you can join me up there if you want or atleast give me a star if you liked that :)
<LinDol_phone> how do i install it?
<boodllebat> LinDol_phone: you must first clone then i have gven the compile statement there you can compile src.c to get the executable
<boodllebat> LinDol_phone: are u new to ubuntu ? just asking no offence
<LinDol_phone> My laptop has ubuntu gnome 14.10 for gnome 3.14
<boodllebat> LinDol_phone: ok first of download project as zip
<boodllebat> LinDol_phone: extract it in a folder
<boodllebat> LinDol_phone: use compile instrauctions iahve given to compile src.c
<boodllebat> LinDol_phone: run StickFace by ./sticky
<LinDol_phone> i got it
<boodllebat> LinDol_phone: and experience Bugs
<boodllebat> LinDol_phone: r u on github ?
<LinDol_phone> if i go homr i will install it
<LinDol_phone> yeha
<LinDol_phone> my github is lindolsang
<boodllebat> LinDol_phone: can you give me star ?
<LinDol_phone> now i was following your github
<boodllebat> LinDol_phone: :)
<LinDol_phone> ok
<LinDol_phone> i gave to star for your project
<boodllebat> LinDol_phone: cool bro
<LinDol_phone> I expect it because i want likely windows style memo app for gnome
<LinDol_phone> Thank you for your job ;)
<boodllebat> LinDol_phone: it still has bugs to be fixed but thanks anyway
<LinDol_phone> Ok. I will report using issue menu in github after install it.
<boodllebat> LinDol_phone: that is cool
<boodllebat> LinDol_phone: Togather we can make it work fine
<LinDol_phone> Thank you  ;)
<lindol> hi
<CatKiller_> Hi there! I'm trying to install a GNOME shell extension from the website. At first the "on/off" sliders were not showing up but I finally managed to get the plugin to work
<CatKiller_> However, whenever I switch a particular plugin on (on the extensions.gnome.org website)
<CatKiller_> I get a confirmation window asking me whether I want to install the plugin or not
<CatKiller_> but I don't see it in the tweak tool
<CatKiller_> nor I see it being enabkled
<CatKiller_> any ideaS?
<octoquad> darkxst, can we provide language-selector-gnome? I assume this is to choose a language option when first logging in that I've seen in Fedora correct?
<octoquad> from the mailing list
<octoquad> mgedmin, do you still have this problem or is it fixed now for you: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1393333
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1393333 in Ubuntu GNOME "incorrect pie-chart drawn at top level" [Medium,Triaged]
<mgedmin> octoquad, upstream fixed it
<mgedmin> I *think* I tested the fix after building baobab with jhbuild?  I'm not sure
<mgedmin> I haven't been paying attention to ubuntu package to see if the fix was uploaded or not; don't really care that much, as long as it's fixed upstream
<octoquad> mgedmin, thanks, I'll have a look at the code a bit later if I can for the current version of baobab and see it was fixed and release already. Not sure if there is any easy way of doing this though, any suggestions?
<octoquad> darn, lost gnome-shell again, brb
<mgedmin> octoquad, ~/src/baobab exists on my laptop, therefore I have verified the upstream fix
<octoquad> mgedmin, I want to take a look at deb source
<mgedmin> octoquad, for the record, baobab 3.14.1-1~utopic1 still has that bug
<octoquad> have 3.8.2-1ubuntu1 in vivid, so no fixed released yet. thanks mgedmin
<mgedmin> does bugzilla mention the commit hash of the fix?
<mgedmin> never mind, it's 9c4dc12f4d97a440921e36b59268f198a71d3d00
<octoquad> yes
<octoquad> small change
<mgedmin> afaics there were no upstream releases containing that fix
<octoquad> mgedmin, how do you know? I'm curious so I'm also able to see these things.
<mgedmin> https://github.com/GNOME/baobab/commit/9c4dc12f4d97a440921e36b59268f198a71d3d00 shows the branches and tags containing the commit
<mgedmin> (in this case one branch and no tags)
<mgedmin> there's a command-line way also but I don't remember it
<octoquad> Checked out the repo, looks like it will land in 3.14.2
<octoquad> ta
<octoquad> :)
<darkxst> octoquad, no, we can't include language-selector, it causes two region panels to show in gnome-control-center
<darkxst> also fedora doesnt have language packs, not in the fedora sense
<darkxst> octoquad, I actually had patches to add language pack support to g-c-c
<darkxst> never got around to including them though
<Guest90979> hi there, ubuntu-gnome (classic session) brought me back to ubuntu after some years on different other random distros :D
<Guest90979> Netrunner was one of the last ones :)
<Guest90979> now i have a question, in Ubuntu-Gnome LTS version, the option to make an external monitor a default one is missing. Im not sure where but on some other distros Gnome i saw it there. Any idea? ty :)
<Guest90979> brb gonna reboot
<darkxst> Guest90979, you mean make it the primary display?
<darkxst> octoquad, http://pastebin.com/c4R43Sda (however second patch needs to be ported to gtk_list_box)
<darkxst> octoquad, http://pastebin.com/c4R43Sda (however second patch needs to be ported to gtk_list_box)
<darkxst> would be good to push the patches upstream, but that would need the ubuntu-isms in lang handling split out
<octoquad> darkxst, sorry about. back on utopic for now. latest kernel update has made vivid a but unstable for me.
<octoquad> funny enough my extensions remained enabled
<octoquad> darkxst, do you have a repo for these patches?
<octoquad> y
<octoquad> ^ignore
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-01-16
<cydd_> hi
<darkxst> cydd_, hi
<darkxst> !ask
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cydd_> need help with permissions trying to execute file but no option to
<darkxst> cydd_, what file?
<cydd_> a jar file
<darkxst> chmod +x <file> ?
 * darkxst runs from java!
<cydd_> in properties under permissions tab excute  file option not there ?
<darkxst> cydd_, use the terminal
<cydd_> ok
<cydd_> ok how?
<darkxst> cydd_, <darkxst> chmod +x <file> ?
<cydd_> keeps saying no such file or directory
<mgedmin> making a jar file executable won't help anything (I just tried)
<mgedmin> you need to run it with 'java -jar ...'
<JockeTF> I can run executable jar files with Nautilus just fine.
<JockeTF> cydd_: If it says "no such file or directory" for chmod you need to switch directory to where the jar file is located.
<cydd_> ok
<JockeTF> Then run the command again. :)
<JockeTF> cydd_: Running "java -jar myfile.jar" should also work when you've changed directory.
<JockeTF> But after running chmod you may be able to run it by double clicking on it or right clicking and "open with (-->) Java Runtime".
<mgedmin> oh, interesting!  I didn't know that nautilus checks for the execute bit before launching jars with the jre
<mgedmin> (I tried ./foo.jar from shell and got an error, even after enabling the execute bit)
<JockeTF> mgedmin: Yeah, you get a little dialog if it's not +x.
<octoquad> darkxst, I haven't forgotten about the evolution task, will look at it as soon as I can.
 * octoquad is like HexChat better than XChat
<octoquad> *liking tsk tsk
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-01-17
<boodllebat> Hello I recently wrote an small application for Gnome and Unity Env under Gtk 3 It would be great if you take a look and give me feedback I have hosted it on Github Here is the video Demo https://vid.me/mgqy and here is the github link https://github.com/argunner/StickFace2
<octoquad> boodllebat, it's a lot better than the one you wrote in C! Congrats :)
<boodllebat> octoquad: thanks man
<octoquad> darkxst, are there any other alpha 2 highlights we can add here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/Alpha2/UbuntuGNOME
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-01-18
<domovoi> How can I diagnose what error is happening at boot , I updated nvidia drivers to 346 , and now it is working , but between the login screen and the desktop loading there is like a 10 second pause with a black screen , then it finally loads the desktop.
<mr392> Hi, could someone kindly direct me to a place where I would be able to receive help for my dell laptop's audio card not functioning properly? Perhaps an extensive troubleshooting tutorial? Thank you.
<arvis> Hello all, is there any way how to reduce CPU temp in laptop while running Ubuntu based distributions?
<arvis> Well, maybe switching between NVIDIA GeForce and Intel graphic drivers could help, but I would like to receive and advices, suggestions. Thanks.
<LinDol_phone> hi all
<darkxst> i
<darkxst> hi LinDol_phone
<LinDol_phone> darkxxst, thank you for your greeting ;)
<darkxst> LinDol_phone, are you busy testing Alpha 2? ;)
<LinDol_phone> oh  i am sorry. i am not yet. i was busy last week because i worked hard
<LinDol_phone> but i am planing to test alpha2
<LinDol_phone> maybe this week ;)
<darkxst> LinDol_phone, ok
<darkxst> would be good to get more testing pre-freeze, but if your busy np.
<darkxst> was a pretty huge update this time around
<LinDol_phone> huge updade?
<darkxst> LinDol_phone, most of 3.14
<LinDol_phone> ah...  are we getting for 3.14 update on alpha3?
<darkxst> there is no alpha 3
<darkxst> will only 3-4 apps not at 3.14 in alpha 2
<LinDol_phone> ok ;) If i have not a any problem. i will try to test on this week. ;)
<LinDol_phone> thank you ;-)
<LinDol_phone> oh. i have a question. "np", what is mean?
<octoquad> darkxst, LinDol_phone, can't get past the installer because of this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1412074
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1412074 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubi-console-setup failed with exit code 2" [Undecided,New]
<LinDol> swiss, hi :)
<superdingus> I've noticed strange behavioron the ubuntu login screen
<superdingus> despite having automatic login turned off, when the computer boots to the login screen, a loading bar that seems to represent a timer begins to "fill" underneath my user
<superdingus> if I don't login before the bar fills, it automatically logs me in anyway, even though my account is password protected
<superdingus> How can I disable or stop this behavior? I can't seem to find documentation in the wiki about it. Just a lot of "go to settings and disable autologin", which I've done
<gretar> @linux-lover
<meetingology> gretar: Error: "linux-lover" is not a valid command.
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-01-18
<x2xx3x>  away
<sam_yan> Hi ! Is there someone know which files  determine the start of gnome-session?
<mgedmin> how do you mean?
<sam_yan> I want to know  how gnome-session start?
<sam_yan> and who starts the gnome-session
<mgedmin> gdm lets the user pick an X session
<mgedmin> those are defined by /usr/share/xsessions/*.desktop
<mgedmin> /usr/share/xsessions/gnome.desktop says Exec=gnome-session --session=gnome
<mgedmin> and, looks like gnome-session itself is pluggable, with session files in /usr/share/gnome-session/sessions
<sam_yan> OK  I will see
<mgedmin> /usr/share/gnome-session/sessions/gnome.session has RequiredComponents=gnome-shell;gnome-settings-daemon;
<sam_yan> year. I want to let upstart (session init )to start the gnome-session
<mgedmin> I admit to not knowing how upstart comes into it
<mgedmin> pstree shows that gdm launches upstart for session init, and gnome-session-binary is a child of the upstart process
<sam_yan> yes ./usr/share/upstart/sessions/gnome-session.conf
<mgedmin> there are also a bunch of files in /etc/gdm
<mershl> hi together, I'm loving Ubuntu Gnome so far. But I have one single itch with it. Do you plan on keeping the GNOME packages support up to date in future LTS releases of Ubuntu Gnome? This would lift the distro up to the gods.
<eliasps> Anyone has GNOME 3.19 on xenial? Somehow after an upgrade I was dealing with a D-Bus issue that returned back to the login screen everytime I tried to login. After another upgrade it boots directly into gnome-shell as user "GNOME DIsplay Manager". Any ideas on how to fix that? Thank you
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-01-19
<craysiii> i dont think i asked this here before, but i have an issue with my multiple monitor setup, where when the computer goes idle, one of the monitors stays backlit even though there is nothing on the screen
<craysiii> anyone suffer from the same?
<sam_yan> how did  gnome-session be  started?
<craysiii> what do you mean
<sam_yan> I want  to know how did mdm or gdm start a gnome-session ?
<sam_yan> maybe x11 starts a gnome-session
<craysiii> how can i check that
<craysiii> im on standard ubuntu gnome 15.10
<sam_yan> what do you mean?
<mgedmin> I think craysiii thinks sam_yan is asking for more information in order to help with craysiii's DPMS issue
<mgedmin> but I think sam_yan is asking an unrelated question
<craysiii> ya tahts what i thought, and then realized that, so i stfu
<craysiii> all i want is for all the damn screens to turn off lol i can get either 2 off and 1 stays on (backlit) or 1 goes off and 2 stay on (backlit)
<craysiii> (yes i have 3 monitors)
<mgedmin> AFAIU it's gnome-settings-daemon that tells the X server to put the monitors to sleep
<mgedmin> so try to figure out if the bug is in g-s-d, or the X server, or the X video driver, or the kernel video driver
<mgedmin> now, as to how -- very good question, I've no idea
<craysiii> hm
<craysiii> i feel like this is going to be a tough one to tackle
<craysiii> so, when i turn on idling and set to 1 minute, the two secondary monitors turn off, but when i run "gnome-screensaver-command --lock xset dpms force off" then the primary turns off and the secondary monitors stay on. nothing on the screens but backlight, and a mouse if i allow it to idle through settings
<craysiii> its either only the primary or the secondaries that are affected
<mgedmin> gnome-screensaver-command? how come?
<mgedmin> ubuntu-gnome doesn't use gnome-screensaver
<ballmer> any ideas why Caja won't appear in desktop search, although i can access it from an extension?
<eliasps> Hello. Anyone has GNOME 3.19 on xenial? Somehow after an upgrade I was dealing with a D-Bus issue that returned back to the login screen everytime I tried to login. After another upgrade it boots directly into gnome-shell as user "GNOME DIsplay Manager". Any ideas on how to fix that? Thank you
<craysiii> mgedmin i was using some old posts to try to mess with it. I finally got it to work with sleep 1 && xset dpms force off, but it didnt lock the screen
<darkxst> eliasps, not seen that here
<mephux> hey, whats the best way to boot to a terminal prompt vs gdm
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-01-20
<craysiii> .join #pcsx2
<craysiii> oops :X
<LinDol> hi all
<sam_yan> I can  find how gdm start a gnome-session
<sam_yan> I can not  find how gdm start a gnome-session
<lindol> hi all
<LinDol> hi all
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-01-21
<sam_yan> Hi  when  upstart --user  is running   ,my gnome-session can not start?
<sam_yan> can someone help me?
<ballmer> there are some features of gnome 3 that aren't suitable for a corporate environment, like the absence of a screen lock with screen saver and the non-intuitive buttons for power down, log off and suspend.  is there someone here involved with customization of gnome for ubuntu?
<ballmer> the gnome designers are apparently writing it for hobbyist laptops
<ballmer> i chatted with them earlier
<craysiii> i feel like you haven't even tried ubuntu gnome if you have those things to say
<craysiii> darkxst is there any truth in this? "(09:55:04 AM) ballmer: the gnome designers are apparently writing it for hobbyist laptops"
<darkxst> craysiii, so, of course not
<darkxst> no
<eliasps> darkxst I downgraded to 3.18 and the problems got fixed. I'll upgrade back to 3.19 to see if it happens again
<craysiii> lol figured it was just a troll.
<darkxst> eliasps, I still havent seen your issues here on 3.19
<darkxst> craysiii,  his chat with gnome guys, consisted of only
<darkxst> ballmer> i see there are extensions for adding a suspend button to gnome, but none work in 3.16.  is there another way to suspend other than logging off and doing it from the login menu?
<craysiii> lol
<brody> my wifi dont work on acer e5-552 running ubuntu gnome 15.10
<brody> anyone know?
<adueppen> brody: have you tried any other flavors? Also yes I know it's you
<brody> tryed unity, also apricity
<adueppen> brody: what about fedora?
<brody> fedora dosent use apt-get tho right>?
<adueppen> brody: it comes with GNOME software by default though
<brody> i kinda would like to have debains package manger
<adueppen> brody: it wouldn't matter too much
<brody> ok let me put it on ur usb
<brody> nope it dont
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-01-22
<brody> dont work in solus ether
<adueppen> brody: then it's definitely a driver issue.
<brody> ughhhh do u have any ideas?
<adueppen> brody: not really
<brody> fuck
<adueppen> brody: language please
<brody> what about a wrapper for an inf file?
<adueppen> brody: that might work
<brody> how would i find the inf file?
<craysiii> can someone point me in the right direction of being able to bring up a notification in gnome from my script/program
<ricotz> darkxst, hi :)
<ricotz> I am hoping the new g-s-d solves my touchpad-scroll problem
<craysiii> this isn't necessarily an ubuntu gnome question, but i dont know where else to ask. I have a mouse that stops working intermittently, the buttons themselves will work but the sensor stops working or something. is there a program i can use to get the value of the sensor or something? just trying to determine if its actually the mouse or maybe my motherboard  or something
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-01-23
<abc123> Hi there!
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-01-24
<BRAYAN_14> genesis
<BRAYAN_14> perros todos
<BRAYAN_14> invesiles
<BRAYAN_14> cabrones
<MGhz> hi
<MGhz> how can i normalize windows on gnome ? persaps for rezise like a tilling wm ??
<MGhz> with shortcuts...
<MGhz> and other... the title bar of windows is so big, can i reduce it ??
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-01-16
<dsynapse> hello
<dr4c4n> Hi, I have a suggestion for an improvement to ubuntu gnome, I'm currently running 17.04 from a couple of days ago, and was wondering to whom, or where I direct my suggestion
<jbicha> dr4c4n: you could open a bug against https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome
<dr4c4n> thanks jbicha
<dr4c4n> bug filed, just an improvement when formatting a usb drive from files
<dr4c4n> I wish I knew how to help, so that when I have an idea like this, I could maybe submit some code.
<jbicha> dr4c4n: are you comfortable using PPAs?
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-01-17
<jbicha> ricotz: I've uploaded epiphany 3.18.10 and 3.22.5 to the SRU queues
<ricotz> jbicha, great! :)
<jbicha> ricotz: any objections to having ubuntu-gnome-desktop recommend flatpak in 16.04 and 16.10?
<ricotz> jbicha, does ubuntu-gnome-desktop pull in snappy as well?
<jbicha> yes
<ricotz> jbicha, btw synfig could use another rebuild
<ricotz> jbicha, flatpak is of course the preferred one in the gnome-world, although pulling in both seems weird?
<jbicha> on zesty, u-g-desktop recommends gnome-software-plugin-flatpak (which depends on flatpak)
<jbicha> Debian (GNOME) currently isn't installing flatpak by default
<jbicha> I thought that most GNOME distros would include it, but I haven't tried to check
<ricotz> ah, I see, I guess this requires that flatpak/ostree/... receive backports
<jbicha> yes, I'm doing that because the Flatpak guys say that 0.8 is basically LTS for them, bug 1656712
<ubot5> bug 1656712 in ostree (Ubuntu Yakkety) "Update flatpak and ostree to 0.8" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1656712
<ricotz> ah good
<ricotz> and bubblewrap?
<jbicha> yes, I had to get bubblewrap fixed first because it was a security update for yakkety
<jbicha> larsson made the request to get flatpak backported before Christmas, it just takes a while :)
<ricotz> this is great then! if 0.8 is maintained for some years
<jbicha> it's in the stretch archives so hopefully it'll work for a couple years!
<ricotz> jbicha, thanks for the info
<ricotz> I need to call it a day here
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-01-18
<fleetfox> hey, what do i install so i can open nfs in nautilus
<fleetfox> i'm getting "The specified location is not supported"
<fleetfox> ok, i guess it needs nfs-lan it's dead
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-01-19
<MadDowner> Hello all, is there some way to disable the mouse situated between the letters g-h-b on the keyboard of my laptop? I never use it and it gets in the way of typing.
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-01-20
<jbicha> bug 1657958
<ubot5> bug 1657958 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gdm/gnome-shell won't start in Ubuntu zesty" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1657958
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-01-21
<darkxst> jbicha, version tracker should be back up
<jbicha> darkxst: thanks!
<darkxst> i'll also switch the old re-tracers back on. Not quite got the new upstream ones working yet
<jbicha> do you have to manually update the tracker for each development release? 3.23.2, 3.23.3 etc or just the major version (3.23)?
<darkxst> only major versions
<jbicha> could you enable zesty324?
<darkxst> done, it will be there on the next update
<darkxst> I will eventually get around to setting up a webhook to pull changes automatically!
<darkxst> have added an @daily cron job in the meanwhile
<darkxst> to git pull changes
<jbicha> daily is good
<darkxst> I'll move the runtime scripts into git also
<darkxst> they need to be edited when a new series is added
<darkxst> https://git.launchpad.net/ppa-versions/commit/?id=169748c5552e64a812155206ed4d984d6cb915ee
<darkxst> they are the scripts called by cron
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-01-22
<nightwalkerkg> Hello everyone, quick question. I am using Ubuntu GNOME 16.10 and i would to know is there a way to get better font rendering (smilar to MacOS)?
<nightwalkerkg> Also i would like to know is it possible to have title bar use specific colors per app ?
#ubuntu-gnome 2018-01-18
<Karvizzz> Hi
<Karvizzz> The download link in the page:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/GetUbuntuGNOME#Download_Disk_Image for disk images gives out forbidden error
<Karvizzz> Cant donwload :(
#ubuntu-gnome 2018-01-19
<randomuser123> I am having trouble upgrading from gnome-ubuntu 17.04 to Standard Ubuntu 17.10. Getting some errrors related to mirrors when I do "sudo apt-get update": https://paste.ubuntu.com/26418866/
